# Single white female wanting to adopt a baby



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there,
I am new on this site today and from what i can see its going to be very helpful!
I would really appreciate any advice anyone has! I am a 30 yr old female, single and made the first phone call today to my LA to start the ball rolling. 
Does anyone know roughly the sort of age i would be able to adopt if i am approved? From the research i have done i am under the impression i can adopt a baby but not sure what sort of age is usually placed and what the situation is regarding what races are matched with who? I have no preference on this at all but was just wondering what normally happens.  
Many thanks,


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya kittyk  

welcome     unfortunately don't have much advice but wanted to let you know that there was a single lady adopter at our prep grps. i would say she would have been late 30's? and the prep grps were for babies under 2.  this may differ between LA's etc. have u had a nosey on their websites?  

best of luck with your journey.

lots of love camly. x x x x x x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Kittyk, 

Welcome to the board!   

We also had a sinlge lady on our prep course - she brought with her a friend who was going to be part of her 'support group' (as a couple we also had to show our support group - it is not limited to single adopters). Not sure what age range she wanted though.

Anyway, during the information session, prep course etc we had it drummed into us that there were no babies and they didn't come along very often. We 'set' our age range at 0-4. Then during our Home Study, it was mentioned there were babies !! It can sometimes take upto 9 or 12 months to get them freed for adoption so it is unlikely (but not impossible) you will get one under 1 but you never know!
So, if you specifically wanted a young one - it may take a bit longer than one who is a toddler or older but there are some out there.

Good luck with your journey, I hope it is a short one  
Everyone on here is lovely and very helpful!

love
T
xxx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

I am a part of an adoption meet up group (adoptive parents mainly mums meet up with the little ones) I have made friends with a lovely lady who is a single parent she is early forties her little girl was placed with her at 13months.

Your application will be the same as anyones, and as a single parent you may be able to adopt dual heritage children although this may differ with different LA's,

Good luck on your journey!

Dawny x


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you all sooooooooooo much!! I really do appreciate your help!! I am so glad i found this forum! Its all such early days yet as have had to do so much thinking as to if this is the right thing to do for a child with me being single but i am now at the stage where i beleive it is and cant keep waiting for mr right to come along!

Thank you again soooooo much! xxxx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry also meant to ask, i am going through my local health authority, well thats who i called yday and they are sending me out the welcome pack etc which i beleive is the first step. If when i am finally approved which i have been told wont be for about a yr as there is a high demand in my area, and they have no matches at that time, am i able to approach other authorities or agencies? 

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

KK good luck, why don't you also pop onto the single girls thread as there are some single women who are and have been through the adoption process and there is a thread for it

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149503.0

(Carebear is a single mum now) and others who are having treatment IUI/IVF etc all as single women and no Mr Right

My friend is a single woman aged 41 yr approved for adoption for a baby under 2.

Good Luck with your journey.
L x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

kittykat1234 said:


> Sorry also meant to ask, i am going through my local health authority, well thats who i called yday and they are sending me out the welcome pack etc which i beleive is the first step. If when i am finally approved which i have been told wont be for about a yr as there is a high demand in my area, and they have no matches at that time, am i able to approach other authorities or agencies?
> 
> xx


Hi

Our authority work that if you're approved for 3 months with no match then your details are added to a local consortium of neighbouring authorities. You can also add your details to the National Register too in the hope of a match. This along with looking yourself in publications such as Be My Parent or Children Who Wait can make it feel like you're actually doing something to look for your child as once approved it is a lonely and frustrating place to be!

Best of Luck x


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you all again soooo much! That thread is great, thank you soo much jj1 - single adopters info is just what i am looking for  
Its sooooo good to know also that a lot of you know someone or of someone who is single and who had had success! 
I have registered on be my parent but not signed up yet obviously cause i havnt yet been approved but once i am (god willing) then i will look on there too!
Thanks again all and good luck to you too xxxx


----------

